# Team #8 - Termin8tors



## 12-Ringer

Hey everyone, checking in...don't mind me if I am not very active in the first week or so as I am getting everything squared away on the backside of this monster....hahaha....

Hope to have a great time with this group this season.
I am located in Delco PA, most likely sticking to PA this year, as my KS tag lottery was unsuccessful, however, I do have a bow and crossbow and will travel...

I've used this small format over the last several years to help teammates connect....feel free to participate or not...no harm, no foul.....

*Name:
Age:
Employment:
Married:
Kids:
Pets:
Hobbies:
Season Expectations:
Other:

Name:* Joe
*Age:* just hit the BIG 5-0 last week.
*Home:* Delaware County PA
*Employment:* Director of Special Education Services for public school district in PA
*Married:* 22 years (next week), Laurie
*Kids:* Tyler 19, Camille 17 (on 8/23)
*Pets:* Fawn 5 year old female German Shorthaired Pointer, Storm 3 year old male German Shorthaired Pointer

*Hobbies:* fishing, bowhunting, shed hunting, outdoor photography, my family 
*Season Expectation*s: Hard to say, lost all of my local ground over the last few years and have been relegated to the SUPER crowded grounds when I try to hunt local. We do have property in Potter County (~170acres), but that's 4.5 hours away and it's very difficult to put in the time there that is needed to kill a mature buck. We have several running the property, two very nice, one that will touch the 60's and another in the 50's. Will have most of my family members after them, so we shall see. There is plenty of local public ground and PLENTY of people on it in the archery season. 

This is the second year in a row I didn't draw a KS tag, after drawing 12 consecutive years in a row. Work is always crazy in the fall, local access was a key for me the past 23 years when I hunted almost everyday before or after work. 

*Other:* Hope to have a good season.

Joe


----------



## heli-m hunter

Checking in
Brent
54 (9-6) turn 55
Cadiz Ohio Harrison county 
Coal miner
Married 23 years 
Hallie 11 Hanna (forever21) 
Pets 10 1/2 month golden doodle (katey) 6 year old cocker spaniel (luke) 18 year old Pomeranian (toby)
Hobby: hunting Harley riding sxs riding 
Season: I have a total of around 200 acres that I hunt been trying to get a fall plot in of turnips but between work and rain it’s hasn’t happened yet getting cameras out in the morning


----------



## Bawana

Howdy!
Got two Brents from Ohio and from adjoining counties!
I'll turn 69 before our season comes in, but I'm spending my birthday chasing elk in Colorado
New Philadelphia Ohio
Semi retired Crop Adjuster, Retired LEO 20 years ago!
Married 27 years
5 kids and 4 grandkids
Two six month old lab pups......"two are easier to train" Right! And two 7 year old beagles.
I've got a 48 acre tree farm which occupies a lot of my time, the bride loves to camp so we spend a lot of time doing that. 
A buddy has 77 acres in WV that we built a cabin on and we spend quite a bit of time hunting down there, it's a two hour drive from my place. And as mentioned above heading to Colorado for the first week of their elk season.


----------



## 168p&y

Checking in 
Name Rich married with 2 girls youngest is a hunting fishing machine. She normally gets first crack. But I skipped her early last year when a monster typical 12 showed up last year in the backyard. I blew it on my first sit last year. Not sure which buck it was but it's was a good one. Kinda messed up my whole year. This year I will be shooting more does then in the past so 100 points will be easy. I try to be pretty picky on my bucks and have eaten tag soup for a couple years if needed. I mainly hunt my 20 acres and inlaws 40.


----------



## 168p&y

Watching one in velvet in backyard that looks alot like this guy


----------



## Bawana

And the two Brents are only 2 days apart on our birthdays 9/4.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Was out this morning checking on my clover and hanging a camera to see what hanging around


----------



## 2arrow1

Brian 
53
Hooked up 31 yrs
Goal is not to have a torn bicep tendon this yr, lol.( nothing wrong with the ground and a xbow , just not me)


----------



## seiowabow

Dennis
43
Iowa
Power plant maintenance manager
Married with 3 kids. 19 girl, 14 girl, 9 boy.
Fishing, hunting, golf and lifting weights.
Goals for this season is a booner with the bow at home and an elk in Colorado with the bow. 
Shooting a PSE Mach 1 this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtechman13

Hey guys checking in from northeast Ohio. Stands are hung, cameras are out, and almost done with the food plots.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good so far....


----------



## Buckslayer72

*Name: *Cody
*Age: *29, turning 30 in October
*Employment: *Tax Examiner in the Local district setting (so thrilling I know)
*Kids: *Pretty much the dad to my girlfriends 6 year-old son, hoping he'll have the patience this year to get him out for a couple sits.
*Married: *Not married but may as well be
*Pets: *2 dogs, German Shepard and a Chocolate Lab (named Archer)
*Hobbies: *Hunting, Bass Fishing tourneys, Bowfishing, Bowling
*Season Expectations: *Just looking to get some meat in the freezer and hope to find a good buck in the congested PA woods. Have a cabin I belong to that we lease 250 acres but they deer just haven't been there the last few seasons. It's located at the top of the mountain and the acorns have been sparse. Typically doesn't heat up until later in the season (rifle season) when people push them up from the gamelands. I also hunt a large tract of public land that holds a good amount of deer and usually some stud bucks running around it. Just a matter of being able to lock into one of their patterns on mountain country state land is the tricky part.


----------



## bucco921

*Name: *Brad
*Age: *41
*Employment: *Reliability Engineer- Oilfield service provider
*Married: *No
*Kids: *19 year old boy
*Pets: *3 mutts
*Hobbies: *All things archery, fishing, weightlifting. 
*Season Expectations: *Not sure, considering hunting strictly w/traditional equipment so expectations will be slightly lowered
*Other:* I reside in SW PA and hunt there and also Maryland.


----------



## sgmcams

Got some Ohio boys around here, I see!
Bwana, I think we're practically neighbors and may have played together before. I'm formerly "AmishArcher" but I forgot my login and the recovery email is defunct too, so I guess this is me now.
I live in the heart of "Amish Country" in eastern Holmes County Ohio. I'm about 2 miles from the tusc county line. My house is almost within rifle range of Troyer's Trail Bologna, if you guys have ever had a chance to eat some good smoked bologna, they're kinda the original.



*Name: *Seth
*Age: *36
*Employment: *Self employed, I own a small sewer and drain cleaning company as well as a liquid waste hauling company (we pump septic tanks and the like)
*Kids: 3 boys, 10, 8, and 5- 10 and 8 get to try to kill deer this year
Married: *15 years, I didn't know how right I was when I married that gal
*Pets: *2 dogs, a cocker/mini poodle mix named Goliath and a Portugese Water Dog named Gertie (Who is also the proud mama of 11 4 week old pups right now. if anyone wants to buy a "mini porti-poo" you let me know. I'll set you up. We have 6 left)
*Hobbies: *Hunting, reloading, habitat work 

*Season Expectations: *I hunt primarily in Knox/ Holmes/Ashland counties. Near the town of Loudonville. Private ground that a buddy and I have have bought some land and hunt 350 or so acres as 1 3 man co-op. 

The doe points usually aren't a problem. But we're trying to be selective and shoot for age. A good 4 year old will probably get it from me, but I'd love to have the willpower to hold off for a 5 year old

Doing a rifle hunt in NE Wyoming the week before Thanksgiving, but that won't do us much good here.

Good to see everyone here. Lets have some fun.


----------



## sgmcams

heli-m, clover is coming along nicely!

I just planted my turnips yesterday. A little early for oats, but i had a 1/3 acre piece tucked into a woodline peninsula that i stuck in as well. They'll probably keep it browsed back where I'll be ok.

The rest will probably go in either next week or the following.


----------



## bucco921

Hopefully I'll be pulling a few cards in Maryland Saturday. Eager to see what awaits


----------



## sgmcams

Any team name ideas?

The Great 8s
The Gr8est Team
Team Gravy Train

I dunno, but I know we have to pick a name. It doesn't matter to me if we get results. Heck my baseball team just changed their name to the Guardians. I can handle just about anything.


----------



## bucco921

Don't H8, Appreci8.... I'll see myself out


----------



## Buckslayer72

The Thwack Pack
Extermin8tors
Soggy Bottom Boys 

Couple random options to think about


----------



## bucco921




----------



## 12-Ringer

What's up fella's....chasing down replacements, dropouts, etc....I did color-code our team members who have checked in and sent a PM with a link to this thread to those who have yet to do so....

Any Name is fine with me...a couple more ideas....
*D*ead*B*uck*H*and - DBH-Aces & 8's
STR8 Out the Stand
We EIGHT that monsta'
Deadly 8 to 8 
November 8 is the date
The Rack Pack
DoeStroyers
The Brents
AT 8's


----------



## Bawana

For what it’s worth….I like termin8tors
Extermin8tors, and aces and 8’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyehunter78

Hi guys! Just checking in from wisconsin.
Name:Joe
Age:44
Employment:shipping and recieving at a food plant
Married: 17yrs
Kids: 1 6yr old boy
Pets: 10 yr old dog, bishon/****zou mix
Hobbies: fish for everything that swims, mostly walleye, musky, salmon. Camp, and hunt deer.
Season Expectations: meat in the freezer and a p&y
Other:


----------



## sgmcams

I'm fine with Termin8ors.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Checking in…

*Name: Dave Ranard
Age: 59
Employment: Employment Service Owner
Married: 35 years on 9/12 
Kids: 1 daughter, 1 son, 3 grandkids
Pets: None
Hobbies: Deer & elk hunting. Announcing high school baseball & football. 
Season Expectations: Hunting the biggest buck of my 43 years of chasin em! Team 8 will be very pleased if I can pull it off. 
Other: God, Family, Hunting…*


----------



## sgmcams

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Checking in…
> 
> *Name: Dave Ranard
> Age: 59
> Employment: Employment Service Owner
> Married: 35 years on 9/12
> Kids: 1 daughter, 1 son, 3 grandkids
> Pets: None
> Hobbies: Deer & elk hunting. Announcing high school baseball & football.
> Season Expectations: Hunting the biggest buck of my 43 years of chasin em! Team 8 will be very pleased if I can pull it off.
> Other: God, Family, Hunting…*


this is what I like to hear!!


----------



## ccole4240

I am in sorry for the late reply!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fillin’ up fellas’

Won’t be like in years passed as I failed to draw a KS tag this year…but we have this one (and a couple of his smaller buddies) running our private land. A few will be after this guy and he will draw a crowd if he wanders too far. Doing all we can to help him hold his core on our small 170 acres….best bet at this guy will likely be the early season. Thinking about taking the first week as opposed to a rut week….not really sure yet.






Found a nice shed from a local buck I hunted periodically last year. He’s in a tough suburban spot and pretty well educated by the idiots who don’t know any better….almost sealed the deal last year, just needed 1 more step one night and 20 yards closer another. Only saw him from the stand 2x, but studied him from afar most of August and September .


----------



## walleyehunter78

12-Ringer said:


> Fillin’ up fellas’
> 
> Won’t be like in years passed as I failed to draw a KS tag this year…but we have this one (and a couple of his smaller buddies) running our private land. A few will be after this guy and he will draw a crowd if he wanders too far. Doing all we can to help him hold his core on our small 170 acres….best bet at this guy will likely be the early season. Thinking about taking the first week as opposed to a rut week….not really sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice shed from a local buck I hunted periodically last year. He’s in a tough suburban spot and pretty well educated by the idiots who don’t know any better….almost sealed the deal last year, just needed 1 more step one night and 20 yards closer another. Only saw him from the stand 2x, but studied him from afar most of August and September .


Great buck man. Hope u get him!


----------



## heli-m hunter

Fellas this is hell-m hunter I’ve been logged out and my password I have written down won’t work my account is under my daughter that passed account in yahoo that I can’t get into hope I can find some help


----------



## 2arrow1

8’sRNuff


----------



## heli-m hunter

Well boys I’m back finally figured out my password had 2 numbers backwards


----------



## heli-m hunter

Might have a shooter running around


----------



## seiowabow

I like termin8tors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921




----------



## bucco921

He might not be a high scoring deer compared to midwest, but he’s a beast for my area. Pretty sure we have 5 years of his sheds.


----------



## Bawana

Here's what I'm looking for, They all made it through the winter.


----------



## sgmcams

Don't have any monsters, but a couple 4 and 5 year olds this year that will be mature deer.

Also, got this guy on camera yesterday. Pretty 8 point


----------



## bucco921

When does everyone's season start?

I should be out for the Maryland opener 9/10 and then my part of PA opens the following weekend 9/17.


----------



## Bawana

Colorado Elk comes in September 2nd! Ohio and WV both come in September 24th. Ohio does have a CWD zone in three cental Ohio Counties that comes in September 10th.


----------



## seiowabow

Colorado Elk September 2nd, Iowa deer season October 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Ohio starts last weekend in September 
We need a team name termin8tor is fine with me


----------



## bucco921

I like Termin8tors


----------



## bucco921

I guess the better question- Does anyone oppose "Termin8tors"?


----------



## 2arrow1

Good by me


----------



## seiowabow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckslayer72

I'd say one of us just post up termin8tors as our name to the name thread. Haven't heard any opposition to it at any point. May need to do the check in thread to if our team has checked in in full.


----------



## Buckslayer72

Beldon and ks-hoyt-hunter have not logged onto AT in a fair while. Beldon since July and Hoyt-Hunter since early August. I'm thinking we may need replacements for them or we just take 2 less people.


----------



## bucco921

@12-Ringer, are there replacements available? and I believe you set our name, correct?


----------



## walleyehunter78

Sept 17th here in wi. I also drew a kansas tag. Nothing really decent on my cams yet. Have a few non cell cams that i need to check yet though.


----------



## bucco921

Buckslayer72 said:


> I'd say one of us just post up termin8tors as our name to the name thread. Haven't heard any opposition to it at any point. May need to do the check in thread to if our team has checked in in full.


I posted it in the name thread.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Name is set...waiting on two replacements and we'll be good.


----------



## bucco921

This guy has been known as to us as the "big 6" the last few years. He split on the right beam this year so maybe a name change is in order... Assuming he's 4.5 this year. We've had pics in the exact same location in August now for 3 years. He shredded his ear up pretty bad last year at some point. He hangs tight until mid October every year then vanishes.


----------



## sgmcams

That 6 is a stud. Cool deer!

as said, Ohio is 9-24 and I'll be in Wyoming for mule deer with the rifle the week before thanksgiving.

Here's a couple we've got on camera. nothing giant, but a couple mature deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We will have our two members by the end of the day tomorrow;so we will be full


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great buck you guys have running around. Hope everyone connects.


----------



## 168p&y

I get lasik the day before opening. Got a nice bachelor group under my tree stand but wrong side of fence nightly. I think one is real good. Unfortunately I have to redo the stand set up hopefully this weekend. I do find it funny how many guys posted no giants but here's my pic. Guys most of those deer are BIG even figuring in velvet I think we drew a solid team.


----------



## belden148

If you guys have replaced me I understand. I usually put a notification in my phone of when to check back in here, but I forgot to add it. Like most, it's been a busy summer and I typically don't pay attention to AT until closer to b season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nope, you're good....welcome....we will be adding a member to replace KS-Hoyt....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sudduth49 should be checking in soon to replace KS-Hoyt and we will be full as well....hope everyone is doing well...the registration has finally settled...gets to be quite an undertaking, primarily my fault as I try to make sure everyone who wants to get in, gets in, despite missing registrations etc....it's certainly in the spirit if the contest though

Will be interesting this year, some stone cold killers, also some legends missing this year...

I can tell you this if every member scores 100 points, the team will be in the top 5...at least that would have been the case the last several years. 

Glad to see we're squared away and in for the ride....


----------



## bucco921

I'm chomping at the bit.. 2 weeks for Maryland to open. Pretty much committed to only hunting with the Trad gear as of now, not gonna be real picky at all with tag.


----------



## belden148

Glad I could still play! Sorry about being late to the party. I'm usually good for a minimum of 100 points. I hunt mainly in Ohio, Huron and Ashland County, but do travel to Michigan to hunt with family there as well. No out of state trips planned for this year. Wife and I went to Africa hunting, so that put a hurting on the budget for my usual out of state bear or deer trip. 

*Name: *Derrick 
*Age: *34*
Employment: *Electrical Contractor* 
Married: *3 years* 
Kids: *7year old daughter*
Pets: *3 dogs and 2 mangy cats*
Hobbies: *walleye fishing and hunting* 
Season Expectations: *Not all that excited for this year. We only have 1 buck that I'd consider shooting on our lease this year. That's not to say that during the rut we might get a traveler. The buck we do have will finish out somewhere in the mid to high 130's.


----------



## Sudduth49

Name: Michael
Age: 32
Employment: Robot maintenance for BMW 
Married: 3 years or so. 
Kids: none.
Pets: The wife is a cat
Hobbies: Atlanta Braves fan, we shot all the IBOs and missed one ASA this year so not much time for anything else. 
Season Expectations: To kill quite a few foes off the farm and to get my wife on her first archery buck. 
Other: It appears the team has a lot of northern folks where the shooters are much different from our SC deer.


----------



## 168p&y

12-Ringer said:


> Sudduth49 should be checking in soon to replace KS-Hoyt and we will be full as well....hope everyone is doing well...the registration has finally settled...gets to be quite an undertaking, primarily my fault as I try to make sure everyone who wants to get in, gets in, despite missing registrations etc....it's certainly in the spirit if the contest though
> 
> Will be interesting this year, some stone cold killers, also some legends missing this year...
> 
> I can tell you this if every member scores 100 points, the team will be in the top 5...at least that would have been the case the last several years.
> 
> Glad to see we're squared away and in for the ride....


Thanks again for the effort I always enjoy this AT fun.


----------



## 168p&y

Sudduth49 said:


> Name: Michael
> Age: 32
> Employment: Robot maintenance for BMW
> Married: 3 years or so.
> Kids: none.
> Pets: The wife is a cat
> Hobbies: Atlanta Braves fan, we shot all the IBOs and missed one ASA this year so not much time for anything else.
> Season Expectations: To kill quite a few foes off the farm and to get my wife on her first archery buck.
> Other: It appears the team has a lot of northern folks where the shooters are much different from our SC deer.


Welcome what class do you shoot for ASA. I shoot Metropolis every few years depending on the group I tag along with.


----------



## Sudduth49

168p&y said:


> Welcome what class do you shoot for ASA. I shoot Metropolis every few years depending on the group I tag along with.


The past 2 years I shot Hunter/Pins 40. I missed shooting out by $50 or something this year, so I’m not sure if I’ll stay in that or just go to Open 40.


----------



## sgmcams

168p&y said:


> . Guys most of those deer are BIG even figuring in velvet I think we drew a solid team.


I have a ton of 3 year olds, but I've already killed my share of those. Hoping a 5 year old shows up. They're around, just not nearly as many as there are 3 year olds.


----------



## 168p&y

Sudduth49 said:


> The past 2 years I shot Hunter/Pins 40. I missed shooting out by $50 or something this year, so I’m not sure if I’ll stay in that or just go to Open 40.


I'd say run it till they throw ya out🤣


----------



## Sudduth49

168p&y said:


> I'd say run it till they throw ya out🤣


If I do that I may never get moved out. My wife prefers the unknown game and would have to shoot Open 45 to have an unknown womens class at ASA so I think we’re going to just focus on IBO and shoot the closer ASA events next year.


----------



## 168p&y

I wish they had more up north driving 7 hrs for the closest shoot sucks. I shot unknown 45 last time but was having eye problems. Excited to get new eyeballs and see how everything looks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone else hunting PA this year?


----------



## Bawana

Four more wake ups and I'm heading for Colorado for elk, couldn't get a deer tag on the secondary or returned tags. Which means I should see a 170 or bigger buck at about 20 yards. 12-Ringer is right about killing does, anytime there are 10 or more antlerless deer entered that team is going to be close to the top.


----------



## bucco921

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone else hunting PA this year?


85% of my hunting is SW PA. Our hunting camp is right off the PA/MD border so I hunt MD also because they open first.


----------



## sgmcams

Bawana said:


> Four more wake ups and I'm heading for Colorado for elk, couldn't get a deer tag on the secondary or returned tags. Which means I should see a 170 or bigger buck at about 20 yards. 12-Ringer is right about killing does, anytime there are 10 or more antlerless deer entered that team is going to be close to the top.


I'll get my does.

I have buddy packing up and leaving for a guided NM horseback elk hunt monday. I'm green with jealousy.


----------



## Buckslayer72

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone else hunting PA this year?


🙋‍♂️


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice to see a couple of fellow Keystone Killers here...I won't be traveling to KS this year as we ddin't draw tags and I am thinking of a sightly different approach. We have a few nice deer running our ground in Potter, but as they tend to do they disappear during the season. I personally think it has a lot to do with the way some folks hunt the property, but I am done sharing my thoughts on that matter and I am thinking instead of taking a week in November, I may take the first week and get up there before the others get up there and screw things up. Haven't made my mind up yet, but if I go I'd be hunting the week of the season for the first time ever.


----------



## seiowabow

Bawana said:


> Four more wake ups and I'm heading for Colorado for elk, couldn't get a deer tag on the secondary or returned tags. Which means I should see a 170 or bigger buck at about 20 yards. 12-Ringer is right about killing does, anytime there are 10 or more antlerless deer entered that team is going to be close to the top.


I’m headed to Colorado for elk as well. What unit are you hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudduth49

As a South Carolina Hunter with in-laws in Pennsylvania I guess this could be a good place to ask…how is the Public Land in the western part of the state? I’ve always thought about it, but never acted on getting boots on the ground and scouting…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tremendous, lots of open land and some real good buck if you are willing to put in some time...the western edge is much easier to hunt than the SE....where about are your in-laws.


----------



## Sudduth49

12-Ringer said:


> Tremendous, lots of open land and some real good buck if you are willing to put in some time...the western edge is much easier to hunt than the SE....where about are your in-laws.


My wife’s grandma is in Greensburg, about 45 minutes from Pittsburgh.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure of ground in that specific area,


----------



## heli-m hunter

Was out messing with the black tail tonight only the 4th time shooting her this year


----------



## bucco921

Sudduth49 said:


> My wife’s grandma is in Greensburg, about 45 minutes from Pittsburgh.


Feel free to pm me. I live 20 minutes down I70 from greensburg. Within an hour drive from Gburg you can get into thousands of acres of state forest. 

Greensburg itself is a little tough, mostly private ground.


----------



## bucco921

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 7686706
> Was out messing with the black tail tonight only the 4th time shooting her this year


Beautiful bow


----------



## heli-m hunter

bucco921 said:


> Beautiful bow


Thanks hope I will be able to be good enough to us her early season


----------



## bucco921

heli-m hunter said:


> Thanks hope I will be able to be good enough to us her early season


As of now I’m fully committed to Traditional only this year.


----------



## belden148

Here's my target buck for the year.


----------



## seiowabow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 168p&y

Just hung cameras yesterday. Did some circles around the block. Saw one 8 pt already hard horned. Saw a real big 8 guessing 140-150 very tall big tines just not my alot of them. He was about 1000 yards from my driveway. Probably 8-10 bucks total kinda low adult buck numbers this year


----------



## 12-Ringer

Reports that velvet is starting to come off....I haven't seen it yet in person or on cams, but I don't doubt those sharing with me.


----------



## belden148

12-Ringer said:


> Reports that velvet is starting to come off....I haven't seen it yet in person or on cams, but I don't doubt those sharing with me.


I was out to the lease yesterday and jumped a hard horned buck. He was bloody, hopefully have him on camera in the next day or two.


----------



## bucco921

Coworkers cell cam in northcentral PA is full of hard horned bucks. I have one hard horn small 8


----------



## seiowabow

Headed to Colorado for elk. Stoked!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2arrow1

Elk and high country muley is my favorite season starter. Goats close 3rd.Enjoy the trip.
Gonna put some cameras out this weekend, these public deer here disperse a long way, better to start running them end of October.


----------



## bucco921

seiowabow said:


> Headed to Colorado for elk. Stoked!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. Share pics here.


----------



## seiowabow

bucco921 said:


> Good luck. Share pics here.


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmcams

Good Luck, SEIOWA! Have fun!

I'm starting to see probably 40% of bucks hard horned here. The times, they are a changin...


----------



## heli-m hunter

Still playing with that dang recurve it’s going to make me hunt traditional only this year lol


----------



## ccole4240

Hey everyone, from East Central Illinois. This is my second year in the contest. Unfortunately wasn’t able to put up any points last season but have some good prospects running around this year that I hope to connect with! I am also chasing some does so will hopefully rack up some points there! Good luck everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Bawana

Back from Colorado......elkless! Never even got to hunt, took Diamox for altitude, reacted with the other diuretic I take for my heart, Ended up in the hospital when they both leached all the potassium out of my system. On top of all that the diamox didn't work that good had some fluid on my lungs and the Dr. said to not even think about going back up on the mountain.


----------



## bucco921

Bawana said:


> Back from Colorado......elkless! Never even got to hunt, took Diamox for altitude, reacted with the other diuretic I take for my heart, Ended up in the hospital when they both leached all the potassium out of my system. On top of all that the diamox didn't work that good had some fluid on my lungs and the Dr. said to not even think about going back up on the mountain.


Man... that's terrible. Sorry that happened. But at least you're still here and kickin


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bawana said:


> Back from Colorado......elkless! Never even got to hunt, took Diamox for altitude, reacted with the other diuretic I take for my heart, Ended up in the hospital when they both leached all the potassium out of my system. On top of all that the diamox didn't work that good had some fluid on my lungs and the Dr. said to not even think about going back up on the mountain.


Damn...so sorry to hear about that, but glad you're ok...curious has altitude sickness bothered you before?


----------



## Bawana

Yes it has bothered me, but this was much worse, should have just hydrated and toughed it out......hindsight!


----------



## walleyehunter78

Bawana said:


> Back from Colorado......elkless! Never even got to hunt, took Diamox for altitude, reacted with the other diuretic I take for my heart, Ended up in the hospital when they both leached all the potassium out of my system. On top of all that the diamox didn't work that good had some fluid on my lungs and the Dr. said to not even think about going back up on the mountain.


Unreal. That sucks. I take a blood pressure pills so i will have to look at that altitude meds carefully


----------



## 2arrow1

Sorry to hear that.
im same HB go day ahead and stay at 6500+ for 24 hr to let system catch up.


----------



## sgmcams

Bwana,
That's a gut punch. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you're back to doing better at lower elevations. My dad had some issues 2 years ago coming out of Pueblo...

Here's acouple more pics of bucks. Not sure any are bombers, but it'd be fun to see a couple of them on the hoof


----------



## bucco921

Barring any major issues I'll be in a tree-stand in Maryland Saturday morning. Weather looks pretty nice also.


----------



## seiowabow

On my way back from Colorado. I shot a cow, guy with me shot a 3x4. I had an encounter with a big guy, but he busted me and ran off. It was in the 90s, and we never saw elk until about 9800’ elevation. Tough, brutal hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belden148

First time seeing this buck on camera. Hope he sticks around


----------



## 12-Ringer

yeah...me too...he'd be a nice addition to the Terminators Team Wall


----------



## seiowabow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

20 yards I might be able to hit one


----------



## bucco921

Well got washed out in the afternoon. Had does all around me in the morning but couldn’t get a shot I was comfortable taking… It was great to be in a tree again…. Also nice to knock off some rust lol… managed to climb all the way up tree jn climber and leave bow rope at the ground… then after climbing back down and up… drop the first arrow I grabbed to the ground 🤣🤷‍♂️


----------



## sgmcams

Soil and Water are coming out to broadcast rye into the standing beans tomorrow. Should be pretty cool to see in action.

We have about 12 days til things open up. I'll be sitting with a kid opening night. Hope he kills a good one.


----------



## 168p&y

Ok buck in backyard shredding a tree great one for the kid since I can't hunt opening weekend. Getting Lasik Friday. Still didn't get new stands hung. Getting further behind by the week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Speaking of shredding trees....I posted this the other day in the PA Thread....if you saw where I live, you would be as surprised as I was...

How ironic a few of us were chatting about this the other day....so some of you know I like to try to grow, hard to grow trees from seeds, even more specifically their origin; e.g. taking a chestnut or acorn and growing it from that nut into a tree. In many cases I fail somewhere along the way, but I do have a small grove of the ever elusive American Chestnut trees that are thriving, growing slowly, MUCH slower than some of the Chinese and Hybrids that I've purchased but that's ok, they're growing. They have been transplanted to Potter and are still caged and coming along....my latest venture has been the hard to find but super desirable Swamp Chestnut Oak....if you happen to stumble across one of these in the wild, you will have likely found one of the most desirable spots in your area for deer to congregate and unlike many other oaks, they don't tend to grow in groups, which seems strange to me. Anyway....I stared with 50 acorns, 18 sprouted, 11 made it through the first 2 years to be transplanted to pots, but only 6 made it to my standard of 24" to be planted afield. I kept one in my backyard that is 5 years old this month and about 4.5' tall. So I thought it was finally big enough for the dogs not to run it over or think it was a toy to be played with. I took the cage off of the tree Sunday evening and this is what it looked like yesterday....


Hard to believe this happened in the middle of my backyard in Aston Township. Small patch in my neighbors yard that connects to an area that we always see some deer, but who would have thought a buck would spend the evening scrapping my 5 year old project (lol)...Definitely a buck, left several signs behind. Oh well, we'll see if this guy can recover from the slashing...cams have been deployed to see if I can identify the culprit.


































If you've never seen a swamp chestnut oak....they aren't super common and deer will walk right through a grove of whites, to hit these giants when they're on the ground...they attract a wide variety of game as well
View attachment 7689846


----------



## 12-Ringer

We have some good ones running up-state...if things work out, I should be up there for the opening week. That will be something new for me, I usually wait until November, but the last three years that just hasn't worked on any of these better deer. I did see 8 different buck, including one stud on a 4-day trip to camp last fall, but generally I see the younger deer. Hoping being up there early will change something-up???


----------



## 168p&y

Couple no doubters. I grew some oaks from acorns 7 years or so ago 2 turned out great. 3 rd is still going but not taking off. I was at a archery range and the ground was littered with acorns that were sprouting. I filled my pockets they worked great.


----------



## 168p&y

couple pics from back yard kid would shoot the one for sure. Little bobcat was a surprise.


----------



## Sudduth49

Tomorrow is our opener and I’m sitting the spot behind the house…it’s a complete softball as long as the neighbor isn’t running his skid steer all day pushing them from the bedding early. I should see several basket 7/8 points and a mess of does.


----------



## bucco921

Looks like the cooler temps are coming to an end here in PA.. probably won't be out much for the next week. 80 degrees is my cut off..


----------



## Bawana

Still not seeing much on trail cams, heading to Michigan next week for some salmon fishing then back home for the opener


----------



## 168p&y

Bawana said:


> Still not seeing much on trail cams, heading to Michigan next week for some salmon fishing then back home for the opener
> View attachment 7698851
> View attachment 7698851
> View attachment 7698852


I use to live in Port Washington. Lived for salmon fishing. Missed state record Brown by a pound back in the day. 👍


----------



## Bawana

168p&y said:


> I use to live in Port Washington. Lived for salmon fishing. Missed state record Brown by a pound back in the day. 👍


Here's a big brown from last year.


----------



## 168p&y

Was working 2nd shift 5 minutes from the power plant. Get off at 11 fish till 6-7 am. Took a night off after a week straight. My boss went down and got a almost 8 lb brookie. Called me all excited so I headed down to lake to see it. He took a break and I grabbed his rod, we all used 10.5" St.Croix light action. Got this guy as he was sleeping.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great fish guys


----------



## heli-m hunter

My brother and myself went to Lake Erie the Monday before Father’s Day and caught a few walleye


----------



## 12-Ringer

If it were a stringer tournament I think we may have placed, but it was best fish, we caught several around the 5-6lb range but got best on the scale each day...closest was a 4 oz.

Fish that won the 5-day event was 9.2, last place was 6.7, our best was around 6.2,but we boated 180 fluke and several sea bass during our 3 allotted days on the water. This was our boat limit one day, we obviously ht our limit each day, only kept 18"+ fish.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My biggest this summer came off the Nantucket Shoals - 6.9lbs...was after the elusive double digit, but it wasn't meant to be on that trip.


----------



## 168p&y

I pretty gave up the salmon life style when I moved to get my wife closer to her family. The fact it was great deer hunting didn't hurt. Actually learned how to catch walleye a little bit on local lake after many years. Still miss the screaming drag off the downrigger. Seems now I mostly take people who never caught good fish before or kids.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never caught a walleye before...then again, never fished for them either. Seem like a fun target species, at least on the weekend TV shows.


----------



## Sudduth49




----------



## heli-m hunter

Sudduth49 said:


> View attachment 7699584


Hell yeah probably ripped the line off the reel lol


----------



## Sudduth49

heli-m hunter said:


> Hell yeah probably ripped the line off the reel lol


I figured I’d get my fish in since it was trending…I had some smaller ones, but thought I’d save those pics for another day.


----------



## sgmcams

9 days fellas. 

I don't have a big shooter lined up, so I anticipate taking one of my boys out to get it done. Either the 10 year old who has killed a couple, or the 8 year old on his first ever night where he gets to shoot.


----------



## sgmcams

You guys are killin me!

I've grown to like walleye fishing to pass the time til deer season.

Also blessed to have a father in law that does it for a living in Vermilion, OH. 3 sons who wanna fish makes it pretty easy to get on the lake with Grandpa.

My 8 year old has a knack for pulling fish out of a mud puddle...
He nailed 2-25" fish, back to back, in a 5 minute span this summer.

watching that is more fun than catching one myself.


----------



## heli-m hunter

sgmcams said:


> You guys are killin me!
> 
> I've grown to like walleye fishing to pass the time til deer season.
> 
> Also blessed to have a father in law that does it for a living in Vermilion, OH. 3 sons who wanna fish makes it pretty easy to get on the lake with Grandpa.
> 
> My 8 year old has a knack for pulling fish out of a mud puddle...
> He nailed 2-25" fish, back to back, in a 5 minute span this summer.
> 
> watching that is more fun than catching one myself.
> View attachment 7699674
> 
> View attachment 7699678
> View attachment 7699679


That’s where me and my brother went out of vermillion


----------



## 168p&y

Opening day tomorrow don't think anybody but my dad is going out. Might fish instead.


----------



## bucco921

I’ll play along…. I fish the “3 rivers” of Pittsburgh, mountain trout streams, and erie tribs regularly.


----------



## bucco921

and I’m gonna boogie down to Maryland here in a few minutes for an evening sit. Then PA opener in the morning


----------



## sgmcams

heli-m hunter said:


> That’s where me and my brother went out of vermillion


Watch for the Lucky Duck... Tell Rick I said hello


----------



## bucco921

Saw a 6 point and a bear. Love watching bears


----------



## 2arrow1

Cameras show no ewws or ahhhs . Bows tweaked and gears ready. Get rid of this heat would make me happy.
Checked farm beans are arm pit high (i’am 6-2”) could not see a deer if it was out there


----------



## sgmcams

opening weekend coming up.

My 8 year old drew the straw to pull the trigger first. He's pretty excited


----------



## bucco921

Supposed to be a pretty decent cold front blowing in Thursday... probably take advantage of my flex schedule at work and hunt Friday.


----------



## Sudduth49

Opening weekend I tried to get my wife her first archery deer…she backstrapped one Thursday (he’s been back on camera every night and he’s doing well minus the huge scar on his back)and got caught drawing on one Sunday morning. If she don’t get it done this weekend I’ll probably sit one of my better spots next week.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Wth i jump on here and had to wonder if i was on wrong forum, fish pictures everywhere. Lol
It wouldnt be right not to throw a few on here as well.


----------



## walleyehunter78

I will be hunting this wknd. Looks to be a great cold front heading in!


----------



## heli-m hunter

I noticed our musky are wider than the ones you guys posted yours are long and narrow


----------



## walleyehunter78

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 7702568
> 
> View attachment 7702567
> I noticed our musky are wider than the ones you guys posted yours are long and narrow


Mine was a post spawn female, just got done spawning. They do vary on girth from different waters and time of yr.


----------



## belden148

Michigan Youth hunt was on the 10th and 11th earlier this month. My daughter only needed 5 minutes opening morning, and we were headed back to Grandpa's house to tell him the good news. This is her second deer. She shot a spike horn last year during Michigan's regular firearm season.


----------



## belden148

I also do a Lil fishing from time to time


----------



## sgmcams

We should start a fishing contest... I think we're better at that... 

HAHA! Congrats on some really nice fish guys. Now, I'm ready to lay down some red meat


----------



## bucco921

sgmcams said:


> We should start a fishing contest... I think we're better at that...
> 
> HAHA! Congrats on some really nice fish guys. Now, I'm ready to lay down some red meat


For real... we're all ringers at fishing lol


----------



## heli-m hunter

bucco921 said:


> For real... we're all ringers at fishing lol


Not me I just get lucky


----------



## 168p&y

New team name smells like fish


----------



## 2arrow1

wow this cold front is great 99 deg to 70 deg, just what doctor ordered. want it to start (are we there yet) but know it will go way to fast.
one last weekend ripping lips, then cold dinners for 3 months lol.


----------



## 168p&y

Crap pic but might be ok. That camera was fogged all week.


----------



## seiowabow

Got this odd ball on camera. Can’t even tell what he has going on.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

seiowabow said:


> Got this odd ball on camera. Can’t even tell what he has going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try requesting the HD pic. might be able to tell


----------



## walleyehunter78

First sit seen 6. 1 8pt that was small and rest does. My second sit i was chased out of the woods by a storm. Lightning and hail with high winds, had to hustle to get to truck in time. Pretty slow start for me.


----------



## sgmcams

took my 8 year old out saturday evening. He got it done on a doe with the crossbow. Proud dad on this one.


----------



## Bawana

Did pretty good in Michigan on the Kings, unfortunately brought a Covid King home with me, isolation ends tomorrow!


----------



## sgmcams

sorry to hear you got sick. Looks like the salmon was a pretty decent consolation prize


----------



## Buckslayer72

My season kicks off Saturday morning. The ole early rise and grind is about to start lol


----------



## seiowabow

My season kicks off Saturday as well. I usually shoot a doe or two and then don’t really start hunting much until the 3rd week or October or so. Good luck to everyone this weekend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmcams

gave it a go last night. Couple small bucks and a doe and her fawn. I didn't see much. But have been getting a pic or 2 of a mature deer on another section of the farm that I'm trying to figure out his patterns and bedding.The game is on.


----------



## 2arrow1

5 doe’s this mornings but no shot at 15 yds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty awesome opening day….4 buck, 16 doe plenty of shot opportunities….not the right ones though…


















































Smaller 8, PA opener 2023







youtube.com


----------



## Sudduth49

As soon as I can figure out how to enter, I got us 50 points this evening.


----------



## belden148

50 points!


----------



## bucco921

Congrats guys


----------



## 168p&y

Nice going guys. I only work half days Friday so I slipped in and pulled cams that had been soaking for 2 weeks. Field smelled all rutted up it was weird I could smell a buck. This guy was all over the field just a couple hours before. He's off limits to me reserved for daughter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Had a spike pass at 40 yards this morning other than that nothing else to mention, unless a skunk counts (lol)

Been hunkered down since 11 for the rest of the day (7:25 quitting time).
As long as I have a predominately N and/or W wind I'm going to spend as much time as possible in this blind...big boys are around somewhere.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Nice work to the killers! I zeroed this past sunday. Had a decent one come thru. I usually dont do am hunts early season,but cams are showing better activity than pms.


----------



## sgmcams

Had a heck of a good night Saturday night. Took my 10 year old out to a spot where he's killed a buck each of the last 2 years. He was going to hold out for a little better deer this year and I wanted to teach him what the grind was like a little bit. 
Well, low and behold one of the bucks that met the "better buck" criteria stepped out and the little guy pinwheeled him about 15 minutes before dark. Double lung, went about 50 yards and crashed. Great for confidence as he'd had a couple that we couldn't find til the meat was spoiled. 

I'm a pretty blessed man to get to sit back and witness my young man take care of his business.

Named him Clubber because of the wonky side of his rack.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I realized I didn’t share this with my team. Sorry about that. I posted this the other day on the PA thread…

Rough one yesterday …. Let’s just say I blew it….target buck 35 yards. Shot under him…a lot of crazy circumstances but they sound like excuses so I’ll spare the group.

As soon as I shot, I saw the arrow go low and I thought to myself how the heck did I blow that. I watched him run off, I waited, but then I couldn’t find the bolt at all. No lighted nock to help, orange nock with two orange and 1 white fletching..

I’m shooting from a blind so the likelihood of the bolt sticking out of the ground as opposed to being buried in it is slim, but without the proof of what I believed to be a clean miss, my mind starts…maybe I hit him after all, maybe my eyes fooled me?

Survey the scene, no blood, no hair, follow a handful of small trails for least than 10 yards looking for any sign, nothing….then it dawns on me…maybe the Tactacam, which is set to video picked something up.

Pulled the card and left quietly….I watched the ridiculously brief and off frame 10,000x last night and probably another 10,000 more this morning…I am convinced it was a clean miss.

Makes me sick, the weird paradox of fooling a mature buck, one that you identified as your primary target only to blow it[emoji107]. At the end of the day yesterday there were 25 legally huntable hours and I was on stand for 22.5 of the, only to crap the bed at the moment of truth. I practiced all summer sitting down, but should have practiced through a window or something too, as I was overly distracted by the frame thinking I was going to hit it.

Without the arrow last nigh I felt I needed to do more diligence. Bagged the AM hunt and started small concentric circles at 7AM, looking for the bolt or any sign of a hit…kept at it until 10:00am with no result. Buddy joined me from 8-9ish. 

Ran back to the house for a shower and two White Castle sliders and was back in the blind by 11:20. Hard rain most of the day starting around 12 and only moved out around 4:30. So far 2 mature doe each with one of this years offspring came through the zone I searched, none looking anxious or worried. 

I came this week because we have a rare predominant N and NW winds through the week making this spot the most ideal it could be.

I’ve passed 4 different 8’s and several antlerless deer. I’ll have two more evenings in this spot both with excellent wind (if forecast holds) before to need leave Friday morning.

Here are the clips…the first before the shot, the second is the shot….let me know if you think otherwise. It’s quick, but the only sound I hear is the crossbow, I don’t hear/see impact, I don’t see grass/shrub moving, definitely don’t see pass through.

Before any asks…when he looks up toward the blind I don’t I have a shot at his vitals, he’s in a ditch and the camera doesn’t adequately showcase it. The first time he looks all that I have access to is his head, the second his neck and some of front shoulder. That’s what I didn’t shoot when it looks like he’s “in the clear”

Let me know if anyone sees something I may have missed PMs are fine. There is one freeze frame where it looks like a ‘slice” appears, which would indicate a pass through which would indicate the bolt should be around and or some sign of a hit. Far from my first rodeo and I can’t find anything?











Dejected in Potter


----------



## bucco921

man tough blow 12 Ringer, thats a solid buck.


----------



## 168p&y

That's brutal 12 ringer. I couldn't pick up arrow on shot. Seen arrows do crazy things off crossbows. Seen completely clean arrow after it passed through vitals. Seen them change course and go 30 yards off to the side of deer after passing through.


----------



## 168p&y

Congrats to the kid sgmcans that's a cool one!


----------



## sgmcams

That one hurts, ringer... Sorry to hear about it. that was a nice buck too. Hopefully he calms down and makes himself shootable later.


----------



## Bawana

It has to have something to do with White Castle sliders before you get in a blind🍔! It sucks when things come together and the shot doesn't work out. Most all of us has been there. Season is still young, get back in the saddle!


----------



## 2arrow1

12 ringer thats a bummer
have u loaded it to movie maker, u can do a frame by frame. i have found some stuff on my shots before using it.
doing the buzzard watch bites.
Im back at it tomorrow morning slickheads beware.
good hunting everyone.


----------



## Buckslayer72

I slowed the video the best I could and don't see an arrow anywhere in the frames. Unless you hit him way forward I believe it was a miss. If you had hit him anywhere forward I would expect some type of blood. The positive is he didn't make you so he probably will still come thru that area.


----------



## Bawana

12 Ringer With as thick as that cover is behind him I can't believe that bolt went too far, Know anybody with a good metal detector?


----------



## 168p&y

First sit of the year tonight. Kid is the shooter. We have a youth season all weekend so it's all about her. Unfortunately farmer cut my beans last night hopefully doesn't cut field we are hunting tonight. Saw a couple scouting that were new. One is a non typical with 3 rd beam. Cool rack but lacking tine height.


----------



## walleyehunter78

12 ringer thay sucks, good buck for sure. Youth hunt this wknd so i will be playing with muskies.. something about bowhunting in orange that doesnt sit well with me. 
I had a cam go nuts with random pics every minute. Turns out a wood pecker liked the camera😩


----------



## heli-m hunter

First sit with the blacktail


----------



## Sudduth49

My second 50 point entry…I watched my wife shoot right over his back at 18 yards, and he ran to 25 from me and stopped. I had to be her backup and not let him get away.


----------



## 168p&y

Youth season here had kid use crossbow. She missed the deer I posted pics of at 25 yards. She pulled it low. She was in a little awkward position being the shooting rail is to high but no excuse she never misses. I took it harder then her.


----------



## bucco921

IDK if it was the full moon or what…. but i saw zero deer over 2 days during a substantial cold front lol… worst sits I’ve had this year


----------



## walleyehunter78

bucco921 said:


> IDK if it was the full moon or what…. but i saw zero deer over 2 days during a substantial cold front lol… worst sits I’ve had this year


Full moon is always a tough time for me.


----------



## Buckslayer72

walleyehunter78 said:


> Full moon is always a tough time for me.


Not sure if any of you follow him or not but I saw where Chris Brackett posted that the best time to be in the woods was 24hrs before the full moon... I find that interesting because I've always had the opposite luck with that.. never seeing crap! I think he's a toolbag anyways but I just found that to be kinda funny that he is total opposite of more reputable "experts" thinking.


----------



## 168p&y

I've seen some good bucks when the full moon is rising and the sun is setting. Not everytime but enough to try n be out during that time.


----------



## 2arrow1

Gave it a go this evening ,didnt expect much 25 mph with40 gust. 
rest off weekend is calmer, still alittle warm for me .


----------



## seiowabow

Good luck to those out this weekend. I’ve not had much time with work, so tonight will be my 3rd sit. Planning to shoot a slick head if the opportunity arises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2arrow1

Hope everyone’s have a peaceful sunday mornimg


----------



## 2arrow1

What a rookie smoked a doe this morning. About killed me dragging her out. When to house ( warm out). Debone and put n walkin.🤦‍♂️Forgot pics with bow .


----------



## 168p&y

Kid crossbowed one after screwing up on her buck a second time. He caught her moving. This doe was being a pain with 5 min to closing so I said go ahead and take her


----------



## seiowabow

168p&y said:


> Kid crossbowed one after screwing up on her buck a second time. He caught her moving. This doe was being a pain with 5 min to closing so I said go ahead and take her
> View attachment 7720365


That looks like a huge doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 168p&y

Not huge but nice. Got a few bigger. One has a neat double throat patch another short legs but deep chest with tumor. Have one doe that is public enemy number one just messes up every thing but the smallest fawn is with her and I just can't get the the nerve to shoot her.


----------



## walleyehunter78

2arrow1 said:


> What a rookie smoked a doe this morning. About killed me dragging her out. When to house ( warm out). Debone and put n walkin.🤦‍♂️Forgot pics with bow .
> View attachment 7719693


Points would have been nice. Lol oh well at least you take care of your meat. A walk in cooler would be nice for sure!


----------



## walleyehunter78

168p&y said:


> Kid crossbowed one after screwing up on her buck a second time. He caught her moving. This doe was being a pain with 5 min to closing so I said go ahead and take her
> View attachment 7720365


Congrats to her!


----------



## 168p&y

Thanks


----------



## sgmcams

congrats to her indeed! not a bad consolation prize

I'm headed out tonight in hopes of putting one in the freezer. The cold temps, leaves changing, and earth smell in the air make my skin itch for the tree


----------



## belden148

Decided not to hunt yesterday as they were calling for 60% chance of rain and 20+ mph winds...oops


----------



## heli-m hunter

This ole boy been showing up he better stay in the dark saturday evening or he will be smiling with me in a picture


----------



## Bawana

Spent two days in WV, saw a bear but that was as exciting as it got, lot of deer on camera but weather had them screwed up.


----------



## 168p&y

Heating up here would more then likely have kid tag out if not 80 degrees. Nothing for me yet on camera except a maybe. Saw a nice one bedded in driveway today could just see the tips looked pretty nice


----------



## walleyehunter78

Next wednesday starts my deer hunt vacation. 2.5 weeks i would hope something ends up in the freezer. I have one decent one that is getting closer to daylight movement. Good luck to everyone, its gonna get good!


----------



## heli-m hunter

Was out for 4 hours this evening saw 5 bucks 3 of which were probably around 130 and 14 does one of the 130s was chasing a little doe grunting all evening


----------



## Buckslayer72

Friday and Saturday were frustrating days for me.. Just about had 2 different bucks and the does wouldn't cooperate but i was damn close to getting shots at something. Needed the buck to take 2 steps forward for a clear shot.. instead he turns and walks straight away from me.


----------



## 2arrow1

Got some rain and cooler temps things should get rolling now.
More rain on sunday morning, get the deer up that afternoon refreshn scrapes


----------



## Buckslayer72

2arrow1 said:


> Got some rain and cooler temps things should get rolling now.
> More rain on sunday morning, get the deer up that afternoon refreshn scrapes


Lucky you on the temps, our temps seem to be stuck in mid 60's for the next week.


----------



## 168p&y

Crazy last night been playing with the moon guide last 5 years on buddy's suggestion. Best days of rut for evenings is the next 3 days. They predicted just before 3 and almost to the minute doe popped out. Then buck after buck. Passed some nice ones but just not there yet.


----------



## Bawana

Back from a couple of rough days in WV, Deer were in the acorns and pretty tough to locate. Pretty much got the next two weeks to concentrate on Ohio!


----------



## heli-m hunter

Well I’ll be off for the weekend hunting tomorrow and Sunday morning’s winds not right for my food plot stand but my other stand above the pond will work out


----------



## seiowabow

Was out this am, saw a few small bucks cruising. Temps look to be in the 60s this weekend here. Really hoping to see some decent morning movement .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 168p&y

Great action here. Bucks cruising everywhere. Kid missed another shot the blind. Neighbor got the buck I passed for her also the one she missed in October. Jumped a big guy at 15 yds putting up a camera 60 yds from my parking spot.kid saw it better then me she just said that is big.


----------



## walleyehunter78

168p&y said:


> Crazy last night been playing with the moon guide last 5 years on buddy's suggestion. Best days of rut for evenings is the next 3 days. They predicted just before 3 and almost to the minute doe popped out. Then buck after buck. Passed some nice ones but just not there yet.
> View attachment 7727011
> 
> View attachment 7727012


Somethings up, mornings are better conditions and are dead. How many more days does the moon guide show this trend?


----------



## 168p&y

Tonight and tomorrow the best times will be evenings then it's after hours. My buddy had a giant on cam yesterday morning so there still a chance.


----------



## Sudduth49

Last 2 evenings I’ve seen several different small bucks cruising the river looking for does and had some does run by with no buck in pursuit, so I don’t really know what that was about. I’m sitting a different property this evening where I don’t cull much and there isn’t much chance at anything big, but I do have a 85-90” 8 point in there regularly after dark that may make an appearance.


----------



## Bawana

Just checked my cards and in the last ten days all my big bucks plus a couple others have shown up, with a few in daylight!


----------



## walleyehunter78

So it basically is moon over and under times? It shows moon over at 550pm.


----------



## 168p&y

Yes moon over and under. With moon over being better. Now I've seen sometimes the minors although shorter are better.


----------



## Sudduth49

168p&y said:


> Yes moon over and under. With moon over being better. Now I've seen sometimes the minors although shorter are better.


The minors have been the best for me. I usually hunt the one that has the middle/peak time around an hour after daylight or an hour before dark.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Nothing last night. Had a pretty 2 yr old cruisin this morning.


----------



## Buckslayer72

Well.. I have put a major roadblock in my season and slowed it down. Sunday while splitting wood I decided it would be a good idea to pinch my finger in the log splitter.. cracked the bone and possibly messed up the top end of the tendon. I'll be splinted 6 weeks for now. Going to try switching to using the xbow since I don't think the compound would work out. Main problem is I can't hunt totally alone since I can't gut/load a deer and such one handed. Gonna still try getting it done. Should be healed by late season at worst so I'll be at it then if nothing else.


----------



## Sudduth49

The rut is getting close here in SC. All weekend I watched small bucks traveling the river looking for does and one of my better bucks (approx 100”) daylighted in a scrape 40 minutes ago and I took first half vacation tomorrow with what should be a good wind.


----------



## belden148

Ashland/Huron counties in Ohio are starting to heat up. Wife is already tagged out on her buck, but she had 5 different bucks come work a mock scrape on Sunday evening. Including our #2. He's a tall tined 8 that has 10-12" G2s. I start my mini rut-cation tomorrow. Hopefully will be able to seal the deal this weekend.


----------



## belden148




----------



## Sudduth49

Well…after a morning sit to see one skiddish doe skirt past me well up wind, I checked my trail camera and saw that just before last light, last night a teenager from the neighborhood and his friend? Who happened to be a girl we’re hanging out in front of my stand…needless to say, I had no pics of deer over night and only saw that skiddish doe this morning. 

Should I feel bad that his mom now knows where he was, and she said she’ll keep him out of there?


----------



## 168p&y

Hope you heal up buck slayer. That's nasty.


----------



## bucco921

Hunting exclusively with the recurve has been a learning experience. Had a few close calls so far but cant seal the deal.


----------



## Bowtechman13

Not a huge rack by any means but a nice big body. Shot him last night about 20 yards away.


----------



## heli-m hunter

bucco921 said:


> Hunting exclusively with the recurve has been a learning experience. Had a few close calls so far but cant seal the deal.


I haven’t had anything close enough to shoot at yet with the blacktail but I’m going to stick with it for the rut I start a 10 day all day sits Saturday


----------



## walleyehunter78

Bowtechman13 said:


> Not a huge rack by any means but a nice big body. Shot him last night about 20 yards away.
> View attachment 7730676


Congrats!!


----------



## walleyehunter78

Buckslayer72 said:


> Well.. I have put a major roadblock in my season and slowed it down. Sunday while splitting wood I decided it would be a good idea to pinch my finger in the log splitter.. cracked the bone and possibly messed up the top end of the tendon. I'll be splinted 6 weeks for now. Going to try switching to using the xbow since I don't think the compound would work out. Main problem is I can't hunt totally alone since I can't gut/load a deer and such one handed. Gonna still try getting it done. Should be healed by late season at worst so I'll be at it then if nothing else.


That sounds painful! Hope everything heals up fast


----------



## bucco921

Bowtechman13 said:


> Not a huge rack by any means but a nice big body. Shot him last night about 20 yards away.
> View attachment 7730676


Hell yea congrats man


----------



## walleyehunter78

Kansas bound boys!!


----------



## Buckslayer72

walleyehunter78 said:


> That sounds painful! Hope everything heals up fast


It didn't feel great I'll say that much. Hurt for a day and a half and hasn't been too bad since. Going to give hunting a go tomorrow so we'll see how that pans out. Told the girlfriend if I get something she has to gut it lol. She's ok with that as long as I still do the dragging.


----------



## bucco921




----------



## bucco921

He’s one of my smallest bucks ever but it’s been a while since I smiled this much after killing one


----------



## 168p&y

Heck ya congrats!


----------



## heli-m hunter

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 7731442


Gettin her done with the recurve congratulations


----------



## bucco921

heli-m hunter said:


> Gettin her done with the recurve congratulations


TY


----------



## Bawana

Cograts!!


----------



## seiowabow

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Well had an eventful hunt this evening had 3 of the 5 bucks I have on camera with in 15 yards and about 10 does I was packing it up when the rain started just getting ready to climb down reached for my bow to tie off and send to the ground there was the 8 15 yards so I got to see if my scent lok vapor worked 2 seconds later the bigger 9 came out of the same spot then before dark the big 10 with crab claws come out about 75 yards pushing does will be back at it in the morning if it’s still raining I’ll wait till that’s done before I get in the stand


----------



## 168p&y

Kid finally got it done. I didn't recognize the deer until after I really would of like him to live but oh well. Very close encounter like less then 20 ft on the ground. Had to wait till he got to 42 for a shot. Perfect shot on grandpa's birthday.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Had this old boy 15 yards from me 3 different times this morning him and a smaller 8 seen a total of 8 bucks


----------



## seiowabow

Finally contributed some points. I’ll get the score and a pic with the bow tomorrow. Had the stereotypical crazy hunt today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccole4240

Got one tonight! First buck with a bow in 10 years. Couldn’t be more proud of this deer. Will get score totaled up and on the check in tomorrow!


----------



## bucco921

ccole4240 said:


> View attachment 7732778
> 
> Got one tonight! First buck with a bow in 10 years. Couldn’t be more proud of this deer. Will get score totaled up and on the check in tomorrow!


Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## seiowabow

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Had this ole boy 35 yards chasing a doe had the recurve 10 yards closer and he would have been toast


----------



## walleyehunter78

This weather has to go. 77degrees and 30 mph today in ks. Have not seen a buck to grab the bow off the hook yet. Ks public looks to be beatdown. Might have to lower the standards a bit lol. I ate my tag last time i was here, it is not what it used to be thats for sure. Some cold coming so hopefully something pops up.


----------



## sgmcams

You guys are getting it done! I killed a doe saturday evening with my 8 year old in the blind. He was after a buck, and at last light, with no bucks around, there was a big doe at 28 yards. She rode home in the truck. My 8 year old was pretty excited. 

Monday morning, my whitetail buddy and I are heading to NE Wyoming for a rifle Muley hunt. Pretty excited about that. We'll in in the woods saturday evening.


----------



## Bawana

Congrats to all the killers! and good luck in Wyoming!


----------



## seiowabow

Good luck to everyone this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawana

Going from 70 degrees to the 30's with some snow Get Ready!!


----------



## heli-m hunter

I’m pumped the buck I haven’t seen all week I got on camera and I hope this cold front gets him on his feet during the day since the only pictures I have are at night even the one yesterday


----------



## Buckslayer72

Shot at 7:05 this morning. Not a stud but for hunting with my jacked up finger I had to take what I could get right now. Would of much rather used the compound for him. Meat in the freezer and points on the board.


----------



## bucco921

Congrats


----------



## 168p&y

Getting late for me. Thing have slowed to a trickle had a hot and heavy chase Sunday but nothing since seeing more food related movement. Came home this am after getting soaked all morning. Nice buck out back eating corn. Just how my luck had been.


----------



## 2arrow1

Well sitting 1 hr every evening but no shooters.
Payroll was 130 hrs ( bi weekly). Making it tuff, just now started see deer hit on roads .
Ceo gave me 3 day gun season this weekend.gonna burn some powder. Hope everyone has been enjoying there hunts


----------



## Bawana

Feeling like winter, little snow and blustery with temps in the 20's and 30's ought to get them back to food and maybe a little more regular in their patterns.


----------



## walleyehunter78

I cant wait for this gun season stuff to get out of here. I love late season hunting. I just picked up a new bow. Went from an elite e35 to a mathews v3x.


----------



## Buckslayer72

I have enjoyed the late seasons the last couple years myself. Have been seeing good deer numbers during it.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Buckslayer72 said:


> I have enjoyed the late seasons the last couple years myself. Have been seeing good deer numbers during it.


If u can find the food, it can be excellent.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Took advantage of the good weather today to spend some brother time


----------



## walleyehunter78

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 7743721
> 
> View attachment 7743722
> Took advantage of the good weather today to spend some brother time


2 fish day, thats awesome. Suckers or casting?


----------



## heli-m hunter

walleyehunter78 said:


> 2 fish day, thats awesome. Suckers or casting?


Cast and shiner we lost another one


----------



## heli-m hunter

This old boy decided to show up yesterday sat all evening he never come by


----------



## 168p&y

We just finished gun season. Now into muzzleloader. A couple nice ones left. But hope is fading. We have 2 more doe only seasons coming in December. We missed out on 2 nice bucks opening weekend of gun because the child and I were sick. I swear this cold never ends.


----------



## Buckslayer72

My gf got a nice 8 during the gun opener on Saturday. Had to live with the "mines bigger than yours " all weekend lol.


----------



## Sudduth49

I finish my several week in Germany work stint Thursday, and depending on jet lag, I plan to sit a lot Friday-Sunday. I have 2 bucks over 100” daylighting, so it could be productive. For what it’s worth, the people that do hunt over here (no archery) seem pretty serious and I’ve seen as many as 6 box stands in less than an 50 acre field. I’m not sure what species they’re hunting, but what I looked into license prices prevent the foreigner or poor from participating.


----------



## 2arrow1

yep done with 10 days n tampa working, home and ready to get with it. OT should be finished and back to 4-10's. been rainy up here since i've been gone. have to do a power scout for fresh sign. those still at it may the arrow fly true.


----------



## Bawana

Our firearms season is pretty much wrapped up, hopefully they will get back on the food routine and get more predictable


----------



## bucco921

I'm gonna squeeze in some steelhead fishing then resume the late archery seasons in PA and MD


----------



## walleyehunter78

I have the new bow all tuned and shooting fixed heads. Ready to get going after the holiday hunt. Can wi have any more gun hunts!


----------



## Bawana

Merry Christmas! Power is out and minus 10 wind chill, but it's warming up!


----------



## seiowabow

Merry Christmas to everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2arrow1

was a good xmas , -3 deg and 3 days of scouting. good thing im hot blooded. deer are herded up and hitting the corn . did get eyes on a 150 and 2-135/140's bucks. challenging time to hunt but woods are empty.


----------



## bucco921

Heading out shortly with the longbow


----------



## Sudduth49

Although my season will come to an end without getting a shot at one of my target bucks, but I did lay eyes on one of them…so there is that. On the last sit of the season my wife killed her first buck, and got me a taxidermy bill regardless.


----------

